# Engaged and Pregnant!!



## i_am_JENNA

Hi ladies. So I am 6 weeks pregnant and just got engaged over the holiday weekend. Has anyone else been in this situation? I don't want to be as big as a house for my wedding so we are thinking of a September 2011 wedding (the baby's due date is late February). So that gives me about 6 months to get in shape. Do you think that's enough time? Also, any advise on dealing with people who may make mean comments about the engagement is only due to the pregnancy. This is not the case because my fiance started planning this last year and bought the ring back in April, but I know people will talk anyway.
Thanks for any advise O:)


----------



## mightyspu

sorry, no experience of being preg and engaged, but Congratulations!

People will say things, when you are pregnant they often think they have a right to voice their opinions whether you want to her them or not! :haha:

You know the reasons behind your engagement, and that's enough. If you were really getting married "just because" then you wouldn't bother with all the planning would you?

People can talk. Sod 'em! you're happy and that's what matters! :hugs:


----------



## 22jew

Me and my fiancee were engaged before the pregnancy but called it off and decided to wait after being together longer so his parents would not react the wrong way because theres no point being engaged if its gotta be a secret lol but now with the baby coming we are engaged again and I have not had any strange comments .All of my family and friends knew about the first time so to them its nothing new . All that matters is what yall think and feel ,not anyone else. We are looking at September 2011 as well because we metin the month of September :)


----------



## lily24

First of all, CONGRATULATIONs!

You will realise people will consitantly voice there meaningless opinions when you are pregnant, full stop!

But then you will get the 'You should be married before having children' moans
And the 'You only got engaged because you are pregnant!' Rant so, you really cant win can u?!

So long as you are happy, which by the sounds of it you are. :flower:

My now Fiance proposed to me last Christmas Day Jack was around 14 months then and still people sound something to moan at. 'What a cliche, christmas day!' Blah!

:hugs:


----------



## Shabutie

Ooo Congratulations hun.

I am engaged and getting married in September 2011. We were engaged before, but that still doesnt stop people, and close family members voicing their opinions. You can never please everyone, trust me, we know, but as long as you and your fiance (how nice to say, haha) know that it wasnt just because you are pregnant, then you dont need to justify it to anyone. Enjoy it. I have 8 months to get back into my dress, as its already been brought!!

:flower:

xXx


----------



## pjs6666

Me and my boyfriend got engaged 2 weeks ago, when i was 36 weeks pregnant, i wouldnt worry bout what people have to say. Your having a baby with eachother and are going to be a family, its your life and although people will always have negative things to say its upto you how you live it!!! xxx


----------



## jsa1984

My hubby proposed when i was 6months pregnant with our first little girl and i was worried thinking he'd only done it due to pressure from my family etc but he always said he would only propose if he wanted to not because of anyone else, it was a total suprise and i was over the moon, we didnt get married until our little girl was 2 and felt in no rush to do it any sooner, you dont have to be married to provide a stable enviroment to bring up a child. CONGRATULATIONS!! enjoy all the attention and ignore any sour comments, people can be horrible and there more than likely just jealous xxx


----------



## daniellelk

I can totally understand whatyou mean by people thinking you have only got engagec because you are pregnant. 
Me and my OH arn't engaged but he's mentioned I change my name by d-poll, but i'v said no as I know for a fact there is at least one person who would say we have only done it because I am pregnant, same as Iv thought about mentioning getting engaged but we'd have the same reaction o at least the same person. x


----------



## sammiwry

Huge congratulations!!

I was already engaged before I fell pregnant, but as others have said people will voice there opinions when not wanted or fair regardless of any given situation! 

You know the truth about it and thats all the matters.


----------



## 20andpregnant

OMG I'm in the same situation. My boyfriend proposed before I found out I was pregnant but we starting trying before. According to my period tracker the night he prosed was the day I ovulated lol.
I'm also worried that people will assume it's because I'm pregnant. No one knows yet. 
I'm 6 weeks and 5 days. I don't know what to say if people ask me that cos it looks like the reason why. A lot of my friends seem to follow this trend so I know they will assume it too.


----------



## Tanara

Im sure 6 months is tons of time, as thats how much i have set aside for myself.

And Me And the Oh have been planning on getting married for a while, we want to get married in June, but we are not yet engaged because he wants to buy me a proper right, and he wants to set up a night. So i know what you mean, im sure people are going to talk about the fact that we wont be engaged til a little later in my pregnancy. 

Just ingoree the comments all that matters is your happy. And the people who love you will support you.


----------



## happychaos

I'm exactly where you are, to the very last detail. My fiance (love saying this!!) and I had already planned on getting engaged This January. And then I found out I'm 7 weeks pregnant. We decided to go ahead and get engaged ( what were we waiting for anyway?) and get married this April instead of next April. I do admit, planning a wedding while pregnant makes it seem like I bit off more than I can chew at times, but it's so worth it! Your situation can't get worse than mine. When my fiance and I became Facebook official, all his friends were soo happy for him, but I have yet to have a comment, positive or otherwise, on my page. So chin up!

There's really nothing you can do about snide comments from those who don't understand. You can tell them y'all were already planning an engagement till you're blue in the face, they will always hate on you. I've come to realize that my life shouldn't be about pleasing others. I've spent soo many years letting others words or reactions control my every decision. At some point you have to decide to do things your way. If they can't respect your life decisions, why should you respect their opinions? Other people are jealous. They know deep down that they could barely handle one huge life change by itself, and here you are proudly doing two at once!! My hat's off to you and your fiance. 

Oh, and before I forget, CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## caggimedicine

My husband and I got engaged when I was 4 months pregnant, and got married a month later! Neither of us were bothered about the "big white wedding" (luckily!) - we got married down the Town Hall with our parents and sisters there, and then had our reception at my parent's house. It was just what we wanted, and we didn't start married life in debt which I don't think is a particularly good idea when you've got a baby on the way anyway!


----------



## AlesiaNicole

I actually just got married two weeks ago and I was 10 weeks pregnant! We had been talking about getting married and planning all then when I found out I was pregnant. He proposed, we announced both to my parents and were married in our backyard six weeks later! I jokingly tell everyone it was a shotgun wedding but we had been living together and no one had any negative comments at all. Not that we would have cared!


----------



## OmiOmen

well, congratulations on the engagement and pregnancy. The only advice I can give about the nasty comments is to try and ignore them. :flower:



i_am_JENNA said:


> ...I don't want to be as big as a house for my wedding so we are thinking of a September 2011 wedding (the baby's due date is late February). So that gives me about 6 months to get in shape. Do you think that's enough time?...

It really depends on the person. I lost weight quickly without trying and I do think that had a lot to do with BF'ing (it burns calories) and it did not take much working out to get to a dress size smaller than I was pre-pregnancy. I also know people who have never lost the baby weight even with trying hard. But I would say the average person who is trying to get back in shape that 6 months should be plenty of time. Although I have seem some beautiful maternity wedding dresses too.


----------



## alicecooper

big congratulations (on both the engagement and the pregnancy).

I was 16 weeks pregnant with our eldest when we got married. We were already engaged before I was pregnant (a few years before actually) but we didn't actually set a date or start planning the wedding until I got my BFP.

I didn't get any negative reactions actually about the wedding, everybody was just nice and fine about it all.


edited to add : I have actually just realised this thread is stupidly old! I didn't realise somebody had bumped a very old thread.
I'm guessing the OP is happily married with an 18 month old child by now lol.


----------

